# jetter nozzles & hose



## pipe doc (Dec 26, 2010)

just starting to do some jetting & wanted advice . I have a mustang e10 that has been great for removing ice in drain and water lines but is too small for much else .I just rebuilt a jem jetter 15 gpm 2000 psi trailer , and a hotsy 3gpm 3000 psi cart. It seems there are tons of opinions , most are sales people not tech's. I need hoses and nozzles for both machines.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

If you want to start out cheap, suttner makes a good cheap hose. Aquamole makes some very low cost nozzles to get started.

Stoneage and Enz make some of the best (but expensive) nozzles in the world.


----------

